

New Tech Blog - r5416
http://tech4000.blogspot.com
Check my blog out, its not actually new, but its cool :)
======
r5416
Do as your told, get the latest tech news, <http://tech4000.blogspot.com> News
With Attitude!

------
r5416
Excellent site full of tech crap, Smoke a fat one and read this stuff.. Makes
for a great buzz. :)(

~~~
r5416
Woot!

